# Post w/o Shake



## Freeman (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey guys, do any of you use MRP packets for post w/o, or do you just use regular powder protein, like 2 scoops?  I got some VPX Micellean today - thanks David! - and I'm wondering if I should use it after my workout or save it for later in the day.  And if for later in the day, should i had cream or flax to it.  I usually do w/ regular whey, but what about the MRPs?  Thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 13, 2003)

Why spend the money on MRP's anyway.  Isn't Whey, fat & a slow burning carb source as good as an MRP?

Whey
Cream
Strwberries


----------



## KataMaStEr (Feb 13, 2003)

I started buying MRP???s in packets for school, Yeah I cud spend a lot less taking the powder from home but it???s a lot more convenient for me. I take it before practice cuz it???s a damn long practice without anything on the stomach for about 4 hours. And I have no blender at school to make my own MRP, all I have to do is open the packet and shake??? 

Buy the way I buy MuscleLink Muscle Meals, it???s the best damn protein I have ever had, I cud drink those things just for fun???


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2003)

Yeah, it's just a convenience factor for me, plus MRPs taste bettr, and I needed a change!  They're typically thicker and smoother.  I've heard muscle meals are good.  How much do you pay for a 20pack box?

I just bought labrada chocolate PB


----------



## kuso (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Why spend the money on MRP's anyway.  Isn't Whey, fat & a slow burning carb source as good as an MRP?



Not always...you could still miss a lot of the vitamines etc from a meal replacement, plus there is some thought that fat will actually reduce the amount of protien digested, not just slow it down ( I believe LAM was a firm believer in this ).

But MRP`s for pwo aren`t the best choice imo


----------



## kuso (Feb 14, 2003)

Freeman, let me know what you think of the PB!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Freeman, let me know what you think of the PB!!



Had one yesterday.  I really liked it.  The chocolate is good too.  When I go on a cut maybe I'll try a variety box of the low car MRPs.  They have mint chocolate chip (my fave. ice cream  ) and chocolate mocha, among others...sounds pretty good..


----------



## kuso (Feb 14, 2003)

Um...I know....I mentioned the mocha to you in another thread last week 

I liked the PB too, just thought it was a touch chalky is all.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Um...I know....I mentioned the mocha to you in another thread last week
> 
> I liked the PB too, just thought it was a touch chalky is all.



Hmmm, chalky?  I didn't notice it.  I added some ice to mine, maybe that helped?  Oh, and do not buy Dorian's!  I got the chocolate and it's gross! 

Have you had labrada's mint chocolate chip?


----------



## kuso (Feb 14, 2003)

Yep had the mint choc, was very nice....but I wouldn@t buy 20 of them,,,the variety pack is enough.

The ice may have helped with the chalkiness I guess, I aways mixed em in a shaker so no ice.

I`ll pass on the Dorians then man  Last time I listened to someone and bought the MetRX ones I ended up puking and having the runs for the next several hours


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Yep had the mint choc, was very nice....but I wouldn@t buy 20 of them,,,the variety pack is enough.
> 
> The ice may have helped with the chalkiness I guess, I aways mixed em in a shaker so no ice.
> ...





Yeah dorian's is NOT good.  

I always use one of those nifty little handheld blenders...it works great and is easy to clean up, rather than a big typical blender.  And it does a decent job of crushing ice cubes too.


----------



## kuso (Feb 14, 2003)

I wanna get myself one of those, but they don@t sell them here  Do they run on batteries?? I might pic one up when I`m on holidays next time if they do


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2003)

NO, they don't run on batteries.   You have to plug them in..

Here check it out:

http://www.braun.com/na/products/fooddrink/foodpreparation/handblenders/mr400.html

This is the one I have.


----------



## kuso (Feb 14, 2003)

Got it man, thanks....that wont work over here though


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2003)

Oh, cuz of the power outlet differences??

We need universal outlets!  maybe you could get an adapter?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> How much do you pay for a 20pack box?


$ 33.99 At dpsnutrition


----------



## KataMaStEr (Feb 14, 2003)

Check this blender out, it uses batteries and it can also be used with a wall power adaptor which they sell separately at the same website??? But it???s currently out of stock 

http://bodybuilding.com/store/ontel/mixer.html


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2003)

Damn, that thing does look awesome.  Probably not good at crushing ice or frozen fruits, but still great for on the go..at school etc.!!

Thanks bro!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Feb 14, 2003)

For the price it might not be the best thing at crushing ice etc. But for those supplements that don???t blend well in a shake bottle I think it will do the job


----------



## kuso (Feb 14, 2003)

KM, thanks man, but I`d never in my life order from BB again!


----------



## gopro (Feb 20, 2003)

To answer your original question...don't use an MRP after training. MRPs like Micellean contain slow acting proteins that are not optimal after training. After you workout you want whey protein...VP2 by AST is the best IMO...and a high GI carb...dextrose, white rice, rice cakes, white potato. You can also use a post workout drink like Recover X by Musclelink. Either way, shoot for 40 grams of protein and about 80 g of carbs.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 20, 2003)

GoPro, hypothetically, if the goal is to lose a substantial amount of BF, while preserving lean mass, would it be advisable to go with a pro-drink with that many carbs? In other words, what happens if one doesn't take in the hi GI carbs?


----------



## gopro (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> GoPro, hypothetically, if the goal is to lose a substantial amount of BF, while preserving lean mass, would it be advisable to go with a pro-drink with that many carbs? In other words, what happens if one doesn't take in the hi GI carbs?



If trying to lose bodyfat you should still use that post workout formula. However, that meal should be the one which contains the majority of your daily carbs. PW nutrition is the most important meal for the refeeding and rebuilding of your lean muscle. It is both an anticatabolic and anabolic opportunity that you get only after training. Your body is metablically set up at this time to shuttle carbs into muscle cells, not adipose tissue.

When I prepare for a show I will keep this meal in my plan up to a week before show day. My only other daily carbs will be with breakfast.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 20, 2003)

I gotcha. Much thanks!


----------



## gopro (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I gotcha. Much thanks!



Always welcome!


----------

